# Use of "trail cameras" in Yards?



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

Heads up the county i worked for use cameras to catch people dumping trash.The man who set the cameras out said people stealem too.Just letting you know hide your equipment good.


----------



## Wyo (May 17, 2010)

I've had good luck with the Moultrie D-50 trail cam from Cabela's. They're under $100 bucks too.

Merdoc had a really good point- make sure to conceal or lock them really good (including locking the access to the memory card). I’ve lost one memory card that way. There are locks made just for trail cameras, too.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

think about the infared flashes, I'm not sure if they can see them go off but the other flashes lead them to your camera.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

We use a Primos Truth Cam 35 for our land where we hunt for security and scouting. This is the best camera we have seen. You can not see any flash or lights on it. It is black so it matches most tree barks. Very good pictures, and it is under 100 bucks. I would not go with anything over that as far as price goes. They all periodically flunk out on you, so it is better to spend less. 

https://shop.primos.com/pc-1400-149-truth-cam-35.aspx

mike


----------



## David W. (Jul 10, 2010)

I have had several different brands over the years,but the brand I have now is the scoutgaurd-very small,good pics,infra red flash.I have 6 of these and have not any problems at all.They range in price of $140-200.00 I like the size smallest that I have found makes them easier to hide.I buy all mine from TrailCamerasOnline.com very nice people to deal with.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Use a cheap camera overlooking the bees. Don't worry about flash. You won't catch skunks on the camera unless it is set low to the ground and you've got a real sensitive trigger. The 2 legged vanadals that are smart will watch for cameras so just the sight of one will deter them. Or they shoot the camera and you won't get a pic of them. That is why you add another camera that is set back(hidden) and focused on the cheap camera(that may get shot). These smart vandals that shoot cameras get excited to run up on the kill. LOL. The second camera you need to have a SMART SCOUTER. This camera can be linked to your cell phone or computer so every pic that is taken will be sent to you automaticly. These security/game cameras can be purchased for around $500.00 each(in quantity) if you talk directly to the manufacturer. Explain the use and the situation.


----------



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

Having used the less expensive Moultrie and the more expensive Bushnell Trail Cameras I agree about price as the basic features are similar in all of these cameras. The Primos camera looks like a good choice. Make sure you are comfortable with the warranty and the willingness of the manufacturer to fix it if it quits on you!

A high capacity SD card is unimportant because you can get thousands of still pictures on a 2 Gig card. Video uses up card capacity and batteries much faster than still pix.

At night, any set of LEDs that gives off enough light to light up a subject 40 feet away will be visible to (and therefore subject to theft by) anyone looking toward the camera. So if detecting theft is the mission, make sure your camera is mounted high enough so stealing it requires a ladder. But be aware that the ideal camera to subject distance of these cameras is 10 -15 feet. At these prices, the lenses are not Nikon quality.

Animals are less bothered by the IR type of flash, but the pictures you get will look like black and white. The standard flash-type cameras give you color pictures at night but would unmistakably locate the camera for a thief.

Bottom line? An electric fence might protect your hives as well or better than the camera.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I second the Smart Scouter. Don't have one yet, but it has been on my list of things to get.


----------



## Hevyduty (Feb 8, 2010)

I have used them in a yard that had alot of foot and vehicle traffic. I had two bushnell trophy cams. they were purchased when they were the only cameras that were both small and had a very long battery life. put one overlooking the hives themselves and the second about 100 yards away on the acess road. set the second one to catch vehicle plates. I was suprised with the amount of traffic 10 - 15 per month. most people stayed around and observed for some time even aproaching very close. one guy spent more time there than I did. no problems of any kind but quite informative. also some wildlife was very courious, possibly the sound.

Gary C.


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

Make certain the lock you use is as good as the heavy duty chain you use. Used to work security, nice heavy chain that would take some work to cut using bolt cutters, secured with little lock that could be sliced in an instant bolt cutters. Use a "D" shaped padlock to secure the chain. That way they have to work extra hard to cut the chain instead of just clipping the lock.


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

Saved me a bundle! I was having losses that I had attributed to bears even though I had electric fences up. put up 2 trail cameras and got great shots of the 2 morons who drove up, opened the fence and proceeded to drive over a bunch of hives with their truck. Got photos of license plates and clear shots of both people. Took photos to police and they were both arrested within the hour.
BEST investment I ever made.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

I had this problem--twenty hives on pallets flattened by an idiot in a truck. Now we have cameras up and NAIL boards out. I will either get his tires or his feet along with a picture of him hopping. TK


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Ted Kretschmann said:


> I had this problem--twenty hives on pallets flattened by an idiot in a truck. Now we have cameras up and NAIL boards out. I will either get his tires or his feet along with a picture of him hopping. TK


Better whatch for the liability factor.:lookout:


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

If they get hurt with a "boobie trap" you set you wont have to worry about bees any more because he may bee liven in your house


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

I feel the pain of those who have suffered vandalism, I've had 2 bouts with it myself. though this might be a little pricey it certianly is worth a consideration, 

http://beealert.blackfoot.net/~beealert/hivesec/sentry.php

This is not just to protect against vandalism but also to monitor your yard for weather, hive condition (eg. weight of hive) and present visual condition of the yard. It also has GPS so if someone steals the hive you are notified and you can track it. 

Although this might be pricey, I think in time and as technology is getting better, this is going to be an affordable means of protecting your intrests.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I guess we aew old fasioned. Get to know the land owner, police your beeyard and path in and out, wave to the niehbors, good things will come back to you, they are your game cameras. A couple of times we have met someone going back to the beeyard, and it was someone else who had permission to be there. We checked each other out, and all was good. 

Most humans are upstanding and will look out for the good of others. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes they do Roland and we have the right as american citizens to protect our property, family, and ourselves. Those who worry about getting in trouble for protecting their belongings...............that's why we have to worry about getting in trouble protecting our belongings.....................


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

There are wise, sound ways, and there are careless, dangerous ways. They carry different outcomes, potentially. As Ed said, premeditated "traps" could easily buy you time in the big house.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

You have a right to protect your property. But not a right to set out booby traps that might kill a kid, no matter how stupid the kid. I believe in being well armed. But thats for self protection, not shooting someone I catch vandalizing my property. But the gun means I will control the situation if someone makes a stupid move.. best let the law handle it if you are lucky enough to catch them. I never am...
I had a yard trashed by being run over a few years back. They never came back and I never found out who did it.

Petty theft( a few frames of honey) and hives pushed over , along with some bear damage each year is just something that is going to happen.


----------

